# bird fursuit



## rufusdawg (May 15, 2017)

I am thinking of getting a burd fursuit but I am having some problems. The main is, what species!!! I have a far better list of what I don't want than what I want.

I like hawks and eagles but there are just so dang many of them when you add in the mix all the gryphin fursuits. I don't like having a fursuit that just gets lost in the crowd.

I don't like loud colors so anything like a tropical species is out.

I don't want something like a long leg or beak species. I like short beaks.

If my fursona was actually a bird this would be so much easier!


----------



## Aces (May 15, 2017)

Look at small, common birds- a lot of them are actually really spectacular when you give them the time of day.

European and Purple starlings are quite lovely little birds, with distinctive colors that aren't all that gaudy. The stellar and Eurasian jays are also beautiful and intelligent. Drongoes have a crow-like look, but with various intriguing feature feathers, from crests to foot-long flag tailfeathers. If blue isn't your thing, also look into Waxwings. They look pretty sleek and scifi up close and are actually a bit notorious for getting drunk AF if you want to play a party animal.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 15, 2017)

Somethin like this then?


----------



## Wolveon (May 15, 2017)

What about this?


----------



## Belatucadros (May 15, 2017)

Actually bird fursuits are quite rare, so they always stand out!
Try finding a bird website that has a "library" of all the different species and find one you like!


----------

